# mysqltcl und Mysql5 Problem



## droni (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem Server Debian 3.1 Sarge laufen.

mysqltcl 3.0.2 und Mysql4.x war kein Problem und das Script lief einwandfrei.
Jetzt habe ich auf Mysql5 upgedatet.

Seit dem kommt bei der Ausführung des Scripts die Meldung: 

Tcl error [quote_rand]: mysqlquery/db server: MySQL server has gone away

Das Problem trifft nur bei dem TCL-Script auf. Alle anderen Mysql Klamotten funktionieren tadelos.
Habe mysqltcl auch schon neu installiert. Hat auch nix gebracht.

Habe schon einiges gegoogelt. Leider vergebens.
Leider ist mein Englisch auch nicht so prickelnd um mich durch die ganzen englischen Texte zu wühlen.

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee?
Vielen Dank

greetz droni


----------

